# Who has the best deal on "Cool-Tubes" now?



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2011)

I have to really do all I can to limit the heat in my new rooms. I use 400 watt HPS and need 6 "Cool-Tubes".

Who can tell me a great place to buy them? Cost and service after the sale are my two largest priorities after quality. PayPal is also a must.

Thanks for all replies!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't had to order anything in a while. but HTGsupply has em for 100 bucks. paypal and an ebay store as well. I ordered ferts and stuff from em, they were straight up.
there was one other I bought a 250w HPS from but that was like 5 years ago...WTH was the name of that place. they had the best deals prior to HTG coming about. nothing but top spot reviews all over the forums for a while. I'll try to remember.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 1, 2011)

insidesun.com....but like i said that was over 5 yrs ago.
HTG was like a year ago.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I haven't had to order anything in a while. but HTGsupply has em for 100 bucks. paypal and an ebay store as well. I ordered ferts and stuff from em, they were straight up.
> there was one other I bought a 250w HPS from but that was like 5 years ago...WTH was the name of that place. they had the best deals prior to HTG coming about. nothing but top spot reviews all over the forums for a while. I'll try to remember.


 
Thanks Mutt, is that $100 per/reflector with no bulbs or ballast?

Seems pretty expensive.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 1, 2011)

> Seems pretty expensive.


tempered glass is what your paying for. cylinders ain't cheap. You can find em on ebay cheaper too. The only time I would go with a cool tube is vert otherwise I'd just use an air cooled hood if horiz. just my 2cents.

what is the diameter of a 400w hps bulb?

you might be able to use a "bake around" pyrex and build one much cheaper. I know a MH won't fit in one LOL
my "bake-around" is 14"L x 3-1/2"diameter. Which I think the 400w eye hortilux HPS is like 9"lx2.25"d which you could build one for about 1/2 the cost. THG made a thread.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> tempered glass is what your paying for. cylinders ain't cheap. You can find em on ebay cheaper too. The only time I would go with a cool tube is vert otherwise I'd just use an air cooled hood if horiz. just my 2cents.
> 
> what is the diameter of a 400w hps bulb?
> 
> ...


 
I just reffered to them all as a "Cool Tube". I didn't know that was a brand name.

I won't be going vertical, so any air cooled hood will work.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive always used HTG with no problems.  They actually just opened a store near my house so I dont have to order online anymore.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 2, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> what is the diameter of a 400w hps bulb?.


 
Do you mean a cooltube for a 400 watt bulb?  Because 400w HPS bulbs are not round and have no diameter.  My cooltube diameter for my 400 watt is 5 inches....which is odd, becauce the 600 watt cool tubes I have are 6 inches.  They make standard 4" and 6" ducting, but not 5".

-SSF-


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Do you mean a cooltube for a 400 watt bulb?


 
Yes. I use 3, 430 watt HPS in each flowering room. I want to put hoods on them that have air flowing through them.


----------



## Locked (Apr 2, 2011)

96.70 free shipping on HTGsupply's ebay site....item number *120679063687*. That is for a hood not a tube....the tube is cheaper around 80 bucks shipped....Item number *170621046190* from aquarium world off ebay.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> 96.70 free shipping on HTGsupply's ebay site....item number *120679063687*. That is for a hood not a tube....the tube is cheaper around 80 bucks shipped....Item number *170621046190* from aquarium world off ebay.


 
Thanks Hammy. I'll go check it out. I'm still deciding on how to lower the heat in my new flowering rooms.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 2, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Because 400w HPS bulbs are not round and have no diameter.


not round? they are elliptical in one direction so it would have multiple diameters at different points along the length. I was talking about the center of the bulb being the largest spot.
Don't think I ever seen a square HPS or MH.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks folks. I now have an idea of the products and the costs. I don't have the money now, but will after a couple of months. The first couple crops will have to be done the old fashioned way with the door open during the lights-on half of the day.

Jeeeeez, I was hoping my first idea would have worked, but alas, first ideas seldom do.

I'll get there!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 2, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> not round? they are elliptical in one direction so it would have multiple diameters at different points along the length. I was talking about the center of the bulb being the largest spot.
> Don't think I ever seen a square HPS or MH.


 
Ok now I got you.  The 400HPS bulb I have is 2 inches across in the middle.  
I got my extra 400 watt cool tube off of ebay.  You can find them, the 5" diameter version, for $50 with cord and including shipping.  You just need bulb and ballast.  Hope that helps Stoney!  This is the same as the one I purchased a while back because I already had the ballast and bulbs.  
(Link will expire when sale on ebay ends)
hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/Cool-Tube-Reflector-Cool-Tube-HPS-MH-socket-included-/260760544242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb68a23f2

-SSF-


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Ok now I got you. The 400HPS bulb I have is 2 inches across in the middle.
> I got my extra 400 watt cool tube off of ebay. You can find them, the 5" diameter version, for $50 with cord and including shipping. You just need bulb and ballast. Hope that helps Stoney! This is the same as the one I purchased a while back because I already had the ballast and bulbs.
> (Link will expire when sale on ebay ends)
> hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/Cool-Tube-Reflector-Cool-Tube-HPS-MH-socket-included-/260760544242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb68a23f2
> ...


 
Thanks SSF! $150 per/room sounds pretty good. Twice as good as $300 per/room. heheheheehe


----------



## Rafghan (Apr 3, 2011)

just bought one off ebay for $65 after shipping, with a full five year warranty.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-x20-cool-tube...983?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f08464a8f


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 3, 2011)

I've decided to buy 3 of the cool-tubes and dedicate a 500 cfm fan to them. It will draw from the cooled outer room and exhaust back into it on the other side of the room.

That, combined with the passive intake into the room part itself and the 500 cfm fan drawing air from the room, through the air filter and into the main room, will keep the flowering room nice and cool. (I hope)

Who has more than one cool tube daisy-chained with a 500 CFM fan?

How does it work for you?

EDIT: I'm thinking that this may make putting an A/C split inside the flowering room unnecessary. A single spit unit out in the main room would cool the entire area that way. That would save both operating costs and the initial costs of the double split unit.



.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 3, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Who has more than one cool tube daisy-chained with a 500 CFM fan?
> 
> How does it work for you?
> .


 
I use two 6" 600 watt cooltubes chained on one line with my 4" inline fan and carbon filter.  Everything is run on 4" flexible ducting, the two 6" cool tubes are reduced from 6" to 4" for the ducting.  Without my carbon filter my 4" inline fan pushes enough air through my two 600 HPS cooltubes that I can put my hand on the top of the cooltube.  With the carbon filter hooked up it gets warmer, not enough to burn the plants, but hot enough you don't want to touch the top of the cooltube.  Basically what I am saying is that I run two 600HPS cooltubes on a smaller cfm rated fan and have no temperature issues.  As long as your seals are good and your ducting doesn't run for too long a distance I would say your fan is going to be more than enough to cool 3 400HPS.  

-SSF-


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 3, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I use two 6" 600 watt cooltubes chained on one line with my 4" inline fan and carbon filter. Everything is run on 4" flexible ducting, the two 6" cool tubes are reduced from 6" to 4" for the ducting. Without my carbon filter my 4" inline fan pushes enough air through my two 600 HPS cooltubes that I can put my hand on the top of the cooltube. With the carbon filter hooked up it gets warmer, not enough to burn the plants, but hot enough you don't want to touch the top of the cooltube. Basically what I am saying is that I run two 600HPS cooltubes on a smaller cfm rated fan and have no temperature issues. As long as your seals are good and your ducting doesn't run for too long a distance I would say your fan is going to be more than enough to cool 3 400HPS.
> 
> -SSF-


 
Thanks SensiStarFan. That makes me feel better about buying them. I'm buying 6. 

I'll get the first three now and if they resolve the heat issue I'm having, then I'll get the second set.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Stoney make sure you use insulated duct works. That should also help with the heat.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Stoney make sure you use insulated duct works. That should also help with the heat.


 
Thanks Duck! Yep, I'm getting the kind with the full insulation around the ducting. I figured it would be needed to prevent condensation dripping.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the solid duct work(better airflow) wherever I can, then cut the insulation to fit. They even sell wrap around insulation for the tight spots. Besides helping the heat factor it also helps with fan/air noise.:bong::48:


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I use the solid duct work(better airflow) wherever I can, then cut the insulation to fit. They even sell wrap around insulation for the tight spots. Besides helping the heat factor it also helps with fan/air noise.:bong::48:


 
WHAT? WHAT? I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE DAMN FANS! :holysheep: 

Hahahahahaahaha

Any noise reduction will be welcome also!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh and I like and use 

hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/

for most of my needs. Great customer service on their end with me.:48:


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Oh and I like and use
> 
> hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/
> 
> for most of my needs. Great customer service on their end with me.:48:


 

Thanks man! I have a Hydro store 50 miles away. I like to shop there whenever possible. I can look up prices on the net and if after the "to-the-door prices are calculated, they'll match or beat them in the store while I'm there.

Sometimes, I don't feel like driving there, so I shop via the net. I've saved that link.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 5, 2011)

StoneyBud

good luck on getting the temps down w/o an AC but the higher cfm the better.  you could always use a speed controller and reduce the speed during lights off to reduce the noise.

how close are the flower rooms?  could you use a larger cfm fan and cool both rooms?  i know nothing about running or linking multiple flower rooms but if your just exhausting the heat from the lights and the rooms are close then i dont see where there would be any problems.



how long you taking your Pre98 Bubba?  im taking mine to 65 or 70 days and its very good meds.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 5, 2011)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> StoneyBud
> 
> good luck on getting the temps down w/o an AC but the higher cfm the better. you could always use a speed controller and reduce the speed during lights off to reduce the noise.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I'll have an A/C unit (24K BTU) that will cool the main growing are room that is between all the other rooms. It's the half of the "bedroom" that wasn't converted to flowering rooms.

One 500 CFM fan will pull the air from the two flowering rooms through a Can100 air filter and blow it out into the main room.

Each flowering room will have three 430 watt HPS cool tubes that are plumbed from the main room, through the lights and back into the main room again to be cooled by the 24K BTU A/C unit.

I'm hoping that by using a dedicated fan to pull through the lights and another dedicated fan to pull from the rooms and clean the air, that the combination of the two fans will provide enough cooling to the flowering rooms to keep them at their needed temps.

We'll be seeing soon. I have to space out the purchases right now. Low on money for now. Until I can do it right, I have to do it the old fashioned way by opening the doors during "lights on" and putting a fan in the doorway.

It'll get there. One piece at a time.

I'll be taking the P98BK to 70 days of flowering. It seems to max it out best for the pheno I have.

I just spent a few hours LSTing all the taller branches down so they are even across the entire canopy. I'm on day 3 of 70.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 5, 2011)

im a few days in on a 2 wk flush, out of meds and down to some edibles so i might take one @ 65 to get some smoke.

lst should treat you nice on the bubba.


i feel ya on having to buy equipment as you grow.  im just getting back to work and over the last few years i had to buy stuff a little each month.  now ill be able to get a tent and automate my whole grow.

good luck controlling the temps.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 5, 2011)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> good luck controlling the temps.


 
Thanks man! I'll get there! I've done the "fan in the doorway" thing for so long, it feels like old-home-week now. Ha!

77.4F right now. Perfect.

This will work until MO-MONEY comes in.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey SB,
I had a similar problem with heat & smell a few months ago.
My situation was a 4ft x 6ft x 8ft space with 2x600W HPSand a carbon filter. 
My temps were high 80's, occasionally into the 90's with a smell to match.
I got 2 x 6" cool tubes a 715m3/h fan and 10M of ducting to go with my existing lights and 5" 240m3/h fan. 
They are chained starting with carbon filter mounted on the ceiling in the centre of the room, to cooltube1 to fan to cooltube 2 to exhaust.
The 5" fan is drawing fresh air from the crawl space under the room as well as the 6" setup drawing in air from the unpartitioned space.
My temps are now 72/80 and the smell has gone.

You will have slightly more W with 3 x 430W opposed to my 2 x 600W but I have a filter also which you are intending to run separately. As you will have seen, I dont draw in cool air for cooling, I use ambient room temps for the cooling and manage to keep the temps in range. So, I would think it should drop your temps enough. 
These are my cooltubes (hxxp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cool-tube-Cooltube-BIG-Reflector-Air-Cooled-NEW-OUT-/250772078416?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBu lbs_JN&hash=item3a632e3f50 ) not those with the tiny little reflectors on top.

Good luck fella.
W


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you, WoodyDude. Those are damn fine cool tubes. I see that they don't ship to the USA, so I'll have to try searching for them here in the states.

Its great to hear that you got such great results while using ambient air for the flow. That convinces me that using the outside room air will work for me.

While I was constructing the system, it stayed in the back of my mind that the heat might be an issue. The only way to prove it, was to try without the cool tubes first.

If anyone knows of a place in the USA that sells the larger reflector cool tube like this one, I'd sure appreciate the information.


----------

